# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Paro, therapeutic robot baby harp seal, Intelligent System Co., Ltd.,  Toyama, Japan

## Airicist

Website - paro.jp/english/index.html

PARO Robots U.S., Inc., Schaumburg, Illinois - parorobots.com

Paro on Wikipedia

Intelligent System Co., Ltd., Toyama,  Japan - intelligent-system.jp

Designer - Takanori Shibata

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 12, 2012

----------


## Airicist

How PARO works
April 27, 2013




> Using a PARO robot named Pikatti, Natalie Benda of Passages Palliative Care describes PARO’s basic features and explains part of the motivation behind its design.

----------


## Airicist

Paro, emotive robot
October 3, 2009




> A robot designed to create an emotional connection with its user.

----------


## Airicist

PARO Seal Product Rreview

Published on Sep 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Cuddling up to Paro, the seal-shaped therapy robot at CES2016

Published on Jan 8, 2016




> We met Paro at CES, a robot therapy animal designed to look like a baby harp seal. Designed for people in hospitals & nursing homes, he's ridiculously cute.

----------

